# Stolen boat gear and truck



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Do you have a better description of the truck and maybe a picture to go with it?


----------



## Vicable (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Caverdan, It was a 1999 F-250 Superduty 4 door truck. White with an old thule rack on the white campershell and the raft frame strapped on it. I'll attach a photo. 

Vic


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Yikes! Sorry your rig(s) got snatched...! 

I have never slept well in a hotel/motel with my rig outside unless it's been in a small town/no town (Panguitch and Marble Canyon on the way to Lee's...). Flag quit being reliably safe about 20-25 years ago. For the last 5-10 years I just find a place to pull off the road and lay out a sleeping bag next to the truck&trailer - or sleep on the boat on the trailer, that's pretty much guaranteed to give me early warning...

I wonder if the alarms that are motion-activated and used for swimming pools would be an option. Seems like you could bury one down in your boat and at least have 100-110 decibels working for you.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thieves SUCK!!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thieves SUCK!!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

They should be staked to the nearest anthill.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Older trucks are a hot item near the border. They are stolen and driven into Mexico where they evidently become clear to sell. I lived in Phoenix a short time and my truck model was the #1 target. There was something like 350 stolen vehicles every day in that city. Most ended up in Mexico. I installed TWO hidden disabling mechanisms... and then I got the hell out of dodge while I still could! 

Sorry for your loss. I don't expect you'll see the truck again but your boat may show up. Keep an eye to the classifieds.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow, sorry you had to endure this. Much good karma headed your way in the hopes you get your stuff back.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

PSA Ford Super Duty trucks are some of the easiest and most stolen trucks in North America. If you're in a shady area or worried pull a main fuse,fuel pump relay or starter relay from under the hood. You might have to replace your steering column but at least the thief won't be able to start it. 
Super Duty theft was so bad in Revelstoke BC they advised tourist if at all possible bring another truck to Canada while snowmobiling.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that really sucks! I was wondering about stashing a GPS tracker on the boat, the cargo trailer and the car itself. I had a Toyota 4Runner stolen from home, and so this got me to thinking about
a device that you could hide then use to track your vehicle, boat trailers, work trailers, motorcycles anything for that matter. One such product is Follow Me GPS. Could be used for the police to help find. My 4runner was not found until the scum who stole it was involved in a accident and left the scene but not without someone following him to his house and then reporting to police. 
A year later! Good Luck


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

rivh2o said:


> Wow that really sucks! I was wondering about stashing a GPS tracker on the boat, the cargo trailer and the car itself. I had a Toyota 4Runner stolen from home, and so this got me to thinking about
> a device that you could hide then use to track your vehicle, boat trailers, work trailers, motorcycles anything for that matter. One such product is Follow Me GPS. Could be used for the police to help find. My 4runner was not found until the scum who stole it was involved in a accident and left the scene but not without someone following him to his house and then reporting to police.
> A year later! Good Luck


LoJack... Been round for years..


----------



## Vicable (Jun 3, 2018)

Rightoarleft said:


> Older trucks are a hot item near the border. They are stolen and driven into Mexico where they evidently become clear to sell. I lived in Phoenix a short time and my truck model was the #1 target. There was something like 350 stolen vehicles every day in that city. Most ended up in Mexico. I installed TWO hidden disabling mechanisms... and then I got the hell out of dodge while I still could!
> 
> Sorry for your loss. I don't expect you'll see the truck again but your boat may show up. Keep an eye to the classifieds.


Yeah, I kind of figured might end up in Mexico. That's an easy place to get rid of it. Not holding out much hope. Would be great to get something back.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Vicable said:


> Yeah, I kind of figured might end up in Mexico. That's an easy place to get rid of it. Not holding out much hope. Would be great to get something back.


Could be there, or possibly in a chop shop, used parts is a huge business, and there's a shortage of the popular ones. Stuff has gotten so expensive these days, many are looking to used. I hae a friend that's been looking for a used transmission and driveshaft for a 2019 Ford F250 now for months without any luck.. He says new ones are close to 12k$.. Told him he shouldn't have voided the warranty when he chipped the motor and did a DPF delete to get some power out of it. 

Anyway, again, sorry to hear this, and wishing you the best of luck. FWIW I sent an email to the full time rangers at Westwater asking them to be on the lookout for your gear.


----------



## Vicable (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for notifying the ranger. That was a great idea. My truck was a 1999 F-250 and two wheel drive. I figured it would not be a theft target. However, the police said the older trucks are easier to steal and still worth a lot and also easy to sell. Could be for parts, but it is more likely in Mexico or simply sold as hot.

Vic


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Vicable said:


> Thanks for notifying the ranger. That was a great idea. My truck was a 1999 F-250 and two wheel drive. I figured it would not be a theft target. However, the police said the older trucks are easier to steal and still worth a lot and also easy to sell. Could be for parts, but it is more likely in Mexico or simply sold as hot.
> 
> Vic


Huh, never thought of a 20+ year old Ford as having much value, but I guess in the days of computers running everything, it would have some value in a place like Mexico where they don't have the resources to fix the newer models. As far as the rangers, I've been a volunteer ranger there for the last 20+ years, we see all manner of everything on the ramp. Glad to help, and I hope it IS a help. You might contact the respective managing agencies of the more popular rivers and advise them to be on the lookout. Would help too if you had the serial number of the raft with your communications.


----------



## Vicable (Jun 3, 2018)

MNichols said:


> Huh, never thought of a 20+ year old Ford as having much value, but I guess in the days of computers running everything, it would have some value in a place like Mexico where they don't have the resources to fix the newer models. As far as the rangers, I've been a volunteer ranger there for the last 20+ years, we see all manner of everything on the ramp. Glad to help, and I hope it IS a help. You might contact the respective managing agencies of the more popular rivers and advise them to be on the lookout. Would help too if you had the serial number of the raft with your communications.


 I'll modify the original post to put on the serial number. I think folks would mostly notice the orange d rings since that is odd, but still a good Idea. Thanks.
As to value, I was surprised myself. The Truck was actually worth over $10,000 retail, but unfortunately we only had liability on it because of an insurance glitch. So if there is a ready market for them and they are easier to steal, guess they can make a few grand easy.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Vicable said:


> I'll modify the original post to put on the serial number. I think folks would mostly notice the orange d rings since that is odd, but still a good Idea. Thanks.
> As to value, I was surprised myself. The Truck was actually worth over $10,000 retail, but unfortunately we only had liability on it because of an insurance glitch. So if there is a ready market for them and they are easier to steal, guess they can make a few grand easy.


That'd be a good thing, thanks for doing that, makes it easier for a ranger in particular to say definitively one way or the other in a confrontation with the alleged thief. With some of the oddball things boat builders do these days, orange D rings aren't something out of the norm, SOTAR even makes patchwork boats of all the colors they have, each panel a different color. Not my thing at all, but they sure are festive.

10 grand ? That must have been some truck, NADA says high retail on a 99 F250 is 5900.00





Used 1999 Ford F250 Styleside XL 3/4 Ton Pickup 2WD V8 Ratings, Values, Reviews & Awards


Get accurate pricing information for a used 1999 Ford F250 Styleside XL 3/4 Ton Pickup 2WD V8, and explore other options.




www.nadaguides.com




Average retail is $3700.00. NADA is the National Automobile Dealers Assn, and publishes the Blue Book that dealers use to value cars.


----------



## katiew7 (Dec 13, 2018)

18 foot sotar white water raft - boats - by owner - marine sale


Nice 18' sotar raft with 4 removable thwarts 2 foot cups for guiding on ether side ,2 foot cups up front for passengers, alot of extra D rings for rigging, Ware pads with non skid coating on top...



portland.craigslist.org




This isn't yours, is it? Doesn't look like the same equipment/frame but worth looking at.


----------



## Vicable (Jun 3, 2018)

MNichols said:


> That'd be a good thing, thanks for doing that, makes it easier for a ranger in particular to say definitively one way or the other in a confrontation with the alleged thief. With some of the oddball things boat builders do these days, orange D rings aren't something out of the norm, SOTAR even makes patchwork boats of all the colors they have, each panel a different color. Not my thing at all, but they sure are festive.
> 
> 10 grand ? That must have been some truck, NADA says high retail on a 99 F250 is 5900.00
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was surprised at the value, but that is what the insurance company said it was worth. Of course now they want to give me zero. They did a local price check based on features other vehicles for sale and I assume some sort of blue book value. It was 4 door and campershell, but not sure how much difference that makes. Actually, you motivated me to make a search on those trucks for sale. They are definitely selling in that range depending on miles and condition. If you have one they are worth more than you think. I know I didn't expect that.


----------



## raftkayak (Jun 6, 2012)

our country should NOT be like this! we don't have security in our own land. i feel so sad for u and all others this happens to. the cell phone/you can be gps tracked anywhere, why can't there be inexpensive chips for our vehicles/boats we can activate when we chose to activate the chip! with all the cams on every street and they do have license plate recognition, why can't the police track your vehicle's movements? my friend is fire chief/emt who works with police on cases, he told me all the cams on the freeways (ours I5) had license plate recognition when installed 12 years ago. so imagine the technology now! i would guess all local street cams are the same now.

i'm in oregon which has a over 10' watercraft permit $17. i called a local shop and said "my new rmr taylor 10' 6" i can get by without a permit". the employee laughed "i guarantee you'll be ticketed, there are rangers, sheriff... on the water, putin/take outs with tape measures and you will be ticketed". i'm getting back into boating and my nearest is the N. Umpqua. i know this area and didn't think the costco electric bike, mountain bike would be safe locked up along the river. i just met a flat water IK rock hound who lives in Glide on the n. umpqua and he believes most anything would be ripped along 138. he won't venture far from his $200 Advanced Elements when rock hounding. there really isn't any wilderness with no people around left. there are all kinds of thieves in the douglas county area. i've lived in this area 13 years and knew in the small towns had thieves but wasn't sure getting into the forest areas but this man in glide says yes. so thieves in the towns and thieves in the forest and what is being done about it?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If Craigslist is any indication.... ANY diesel truck is worth more then KBB says it is... at least in Colorado. Despite Marshall's derision of anything Ford and his unwillingness to admit that some people actually like them and have had good luck with them... there are many fans of the 7.3 trucks and they are usually pretty reliable. I have an Early 99 truck as well and this is making me think I need to keep a better eye on it. Its got 286k on the clock and I drove it a bunch. It left me stranded a few times though...so I got a Toyota Tacoma to supplement it as a daily driver. At the end of the day the Ford is still a 20+ year old truck with almost 300k on the clock. Engine still runs strong...interior is surprisingly intact... decent economy and pulling power for its age and size. I've been half assedly shopping for a replacement truck for the last year or two...and regularly see the 7.3l PSD's have an asking price of well over $10k and even a few over $15k if they are in exceptional condition and have relatively low miles (aka under 200k).

Really hope you find your boat and stuff. What kind of insurance did you have on your truck? Are they covering any costs for you? Big time bummer...I would be so sad if this happened...hope it comes out all right. I'll definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

LOL, never said people don't like them, just not for me. 

My derision comes mainly from my experience with them. My first new truck was a 1979 F-250 factory highboy, Ranger XLT package. Ordered it from Ford and waited 3 months for it. Took delivery of it, drove 2 miles from the dealership and the entire front end collapsed. Seems they were embracing robotics at the time, and welding the leaf spring shackles on instead of riveting, like every other manufacturer did. Remember the lemon law? Yep...

There were known issues with this, and they kept shipping them, figuring that much like the exploding pinto's, that it'd be cheaper to settle a couple wrongful death lawsuits than it would be to fix the problem. More recently, we bought a 2013 Ford F-450 ambulance for the EMS service I run on. In 33K miles it's been thru 5 turbo's, a transmission, 4 injectors, a high pressure pump and rear axle bearings.... You can't count on it starting when you need it, not a quality I embrace in an ambulance..

I find this excessive for a vehicle that's meticulously maintained. I won't go into the interior falling apart, and it having a permanent list to port. We named it "Christine" as the headlights would turn on and off without reason, sitting parked in the bay, they'd turn on and off at will. Ended up being the body control module, the windshield leaked at the corner, right onto the module. Known issue apparently.. Our other, and primary ambulance is a 2009 Ram 4500, it's never failed and has twice the mileage that the Ford does. 75K miles and not a single issue past routine maintenance.

Seems Ford has more recalls than anyone else, Now it’s true that the brand has actually sold more cars than any other specific manufacturer stateside. However, the sales figures are disproportionate to the number of cars that Ford has recalled compared to other brands.

The largest recall Ford ever made involved every car manufactured by the company between 1976 and 1980. A defect in transmissions made it so they wouldn't stay in park, and would instead slip into reverse, resulting in more than 6,000 accidents, 1,700 injuries and 98 deaths. And yes, I googled it to get the numbers.

In 1996, Ford issued another apology, to roughly 14 million drivers who drove trucks. This time around, a faulty switch used to activate cruise control began bursting into flames. Spontaneous combustion isn't a quality I look for in a truck.

What’s most embarrassing about the previous recall was that it came just on the heels of another recall that same year, where almost 9 million cars were recalled because of faulty ignition switches that had also started causing Ford’s to set on fire, this time on a car’s steering column.

Built "Ford Tough" isn't a marketing slogan, it's a warning.. They aren't built as well as other vehicles. How come you almost never see a ford on the road that's more than 5 or 6 years old, particularly the F-150? I'm not saying that people don't buy them, that's why it's heralded as the best selling American truck. 

You seem to be happy with yours, despite the issues you've had. I'm happy you like yours, but I wouldn't own one if they were giving them away free.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> If Craigslist is any indication.... ANY diesel truck is worth more then KBB says it is... at least in Colorado.


Oh, almost forgot. KBB is hardly an accurate indicator, one reason car dealers use NADA. Never seen the 2 come close in estimates.. What people are asking for things, and not brand specific, and what they are actually getting for them is 2 different things.. For some reason, trucks, especially diesel trucks, are way overpriced these days. 

As for the 7.3, how come you always hear of people putting a Cummins in Ford's, but never hear of someone putting a Ford diesel in any other truck ? There must be a reason...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I’m not a fan of the blue oval either. Ever notice that they never can stick with a diesel engine for more than a few years? I have also heard that to do any serious engine work on the new ones you have to remove the cab/body. Good luck with that in your backyard/garage.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> Yeah, I’m not a fan of the blue oval either. Ever notice that they never can stick with a diesel engine for more than a few years? I have also heard that to do any serious engine work on the new ones you have to remove the cab/body. Good luck with that in your backyard/garage.


That has been a repair feature of Fords since 2000, pretty much got to pull the cab off to do anything to the motor.. another funny story, I can do a clutch in my ram 2500s in about 2 hours. I replaced the clutch for a friend in a 2003 F-350, it took 8 hours to get apart, and back together again, which included heating a wrench with a torch and bending it to get to the top bolts where the transfer case attaches to the transmission... Easy to repair they aren't. Years ago when Ford was putting the blame on Firestone because if you inflated the tires on the explorers they would become rollover prone, Ford came out and said, and they printed it on the front page of the Wall Street journal, then at that time Ford didn't make a whole lot of money selling vehicles, their money came from financing them and repairing them...


----------



## Grizzly48 (Sep 16, 2020)

Since you have the serial number of the raft, if you see any for sale on the internet ( Craig's List etc.) contact your local police department. They can contact the police department where the raft is and go and check the serial number. If a match - Bingo.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Vicable said:


> I'll modify the original post to put on the serial number. I think folks would mostly notice the orange d rings since that is odd, but still a good Idea.


Thanks for noting the interior orange D-Ring(s). That does give a somewhat unique identifier. I hadn’t looked close enough at 1st but definitely something I’d recall if I see it. Can’t easily remove a Sotar D-ring either.

I saw a sand rig w/ orange exterior D’s on the canyon last year and thought it perfect for the desert rivers.


----------

